# POLISH, CHEZCH, ETC ETC



## KammyTT

get rid of the bloody leeches

work here, open up shops all over the place and take over everything :evil:

GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phope

If they work here...they pay taxes here

If they open up shops here...they pay taxes here and employ people, who then pay more taxes

Plenty of them are hardworking, polite and keen to get on - they carry out tasks and jobs that many from our underclasses are too lazy to even get off their arses to do, but instead claim benefit after benefit (from our taxes) and make no contribution

Can't see the problem myself  :roll:


----------



## malTTeezer

except for when they nick our carp to eat :evil:


----------



## BreTT

My experience of the local Polish workers has been very positive. They are willing to do all the horrible jobs that fellow Scots don't want to do and will work all the hours.

I have to say that your post has nasty undertones.


----------



## John C

Well done Kammy, finely reasoned argument. <sigh>

Presume you want the Dutch out of Aberdeen too? Those bloody Shell people are nothing but trouble too? Employing thousands, the swines?

And the other big oil companies filling Aberdeen with bloody foreigners - sheesh the cheek of it.

Power to the local highlanders coz they make the place more interesting and diverse?

Come on, embrace diversity, you may even learn something!


----------



## saint

KammyTT said:


> get rid of the bloody leeches
> 
> work here, open up shops all over the place and take over everything :evil:
> 
> GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG!!  Diversity Diversity!! Like I've posted already , just look at the American model!! Anyway, tonight I had a lovely Chinese meal followed by some wine bought from a Greek deli. I then went round to our local shop, run by a nice Asian family, to get some bread.

I must add a big thanks to Mr Tinn, my ENT consultant, for the care given during my recent stay in hospital.

Things would be so different if we'd get our white asses off our seats and actually do something - all our continental friends do are fill places that we are too fecking lazy to fill.


----------



## saint

PS - the polish barmaid in my local is a honey!


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> PS - the polish barmaid in my local is a honey!


This thread is useless without photos :roll:


----------



## saint

I'll try, I'll try!  :wink:


----------



## John C

Jolly good, consensus is your a knob Kammy - now moving on.........


----------



## BreTT

John C said:


> Jolly good, consensus is your a knob Kammy - now moving on.........


"You're a knob, you're a knob"...repeat after me, "you're a knob".... :wink:


----------



## John C

BTW

Chezch = Czech ;-)


----------



## BAMTT

We've had some Polish boys working for us recently, proper back breaking work as well, they did nothing but work hard and got paid accordingly, can't see too many Hoodies wanting work like that :?


----------



## Molehall

Did you know that Polish is the only word in the English language where the meaning is decided by whether the first letter of the word is upper or lower case?

There are large numbers of threads on how to apply polish to one's TT, but this is the first thread discussing the Polish people.

I have a personal axe to grind as my business has Polish customers, but I use Kosovans to polish my car and Frenchies to polish my furniture.


----------



## KammyTT

im not trying to be racist so dont get me wrong, aberdeen seems to be overrun and it seems every third person is from poland etc, i know a few and personally get on very well with them but its not a personal atta ck, jusat a statement airing my views on the fact that it seems we are being outnumbered, ive even been offered drugs on more than one occasion when ive been out on the piss by polish and romanians (i think).

rant over.


----------



## saint

OMG that's not any better..... so I suppose the fact that per capita Peterhead is up there amoungst the big cities in terms of it's drug problem is due to the Polish workers?

Also "every 3rd person" = 1/3 of the population..... ie: hardly outnumbered! Fecking Geezus.

I hope you're not an Aberdonian!!


----------



## Lock_Stock

KammyTT said:


> im not trying to be racist so dont get me wrong, aberdeen seems to be overrun and it seems every third person is from poland etc, i know a few and personally get on very well with them but its not a personal atta ck, jusat a statement airing my views on the fact that it seems we are being outnumbered, ive even been offered drugs on more than one occasion when ive been out on the piss by polish and romanians (i think).
> 
> rant over.


Not trying to be nasty, but you are unfortunately one of the PC generation 'soft' racists.

It seems nowadays starting a sentence with 'I'm not being racists' gives you carte balnche to say whatever you like. I'm sorry, but if you walk around thinking what you have written in this thread then you are a racist. It doesn't mean you go around and actively discriminating, it just means that you see people from other backgrounds or countrys as different.

If you came on here and started complaining about drug dealers, and made no comment (and infact had not thought) about the ethnic background of said drug dealer, it wouldn't be racists.

I'm sure if you went to Germany (or any other country), and you heard a local saying "bloody english taking over our town, they all come from council estates, wear hoodies and stab people for their mobile phones" you would find it a little insulting.......

This country has far more problems, caused by its own government and huge population of unemployed spunges than from it's immigrant work force. In fact if you actually looked into it, you would probably find that % wise immigrants are more likely to be gainfully employed than the local scum bag down your pub ranting about there not being any jobs... as he sits on his arse, claiming dole, housing benefit, disability and cash in hand for his painting job...... get things in perspective for fuck's sake....

Incidently you ever been to the Czech Republic????
*Shakes head disapprovingly*


----------



## John C

KammyTT said:


> im not trying to be racist so dont get me wrong
> rant over.


<Sprays coffee all over screen>

Enough said! One of the most racist statements known.


----------



## phodge

Lock_Stock said:


> I'm sure if you went to Germany (or any other country), and you heard a local saying "bloody english taking over our town, they all come from council estates, wear hoodies and stab people for their mobile phones" you would find it a little insulting.......


Actually, they might have a point there.....

:wink:


----------



## Juber

What a cock.

When you mention take our everything - are you saying when they are taking â€œour jobsâ€ that stacking shelves in Tescos is your job? Working In town picking litter and the rest of the shitty jobs. 
Take over everything opening shops, whatâ€™s wrong with that? Them lot work twice as hard as us and deserve to get equal rights as us. Most of us brits are lazy. 
Look at it this way, I know a polish chap, he wakes up at 6 does his cleaning job, at 9 he works in Tescos until 5pm, then from 8pm to 2am heâ€™s in Sainsburyâ€™s warehouse depot doing the cages for the lorryâ€™s. NOW tell me you wouldnâ€™t work as hard as him? Let me guess youâ€™re going to say heâ€™s taking our fucking money blah blah blah.

You sound like a racist if you ask me. Sorry to go mad, but i hate racists.


----------



## Wondermikie

Polish chicks [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac

For once I'll stick up for Kammy!

I'm fucking sick tired of the use of the word 'Racist'. You're all too fucking quick to throw that word in to anything where someone says anything that relates to anyone of a different nationality.

What if I said that I can't stand the clothes that Austrians wear. Would that make me a racist because it is a different nationality?

I think his gripe is why do they come here? What's so shit about their own country that makes them want to work over here? Why don't they utilise their self enterprise and open a shop in their native country.

I'm not denying they don't take the jobs from us lazy bastards, nor that they contribute in taxes etc, but surely you get to the stage where you begin to lose the nationality of GB when you feel that those around you are made up more of foreign nationals than British nationals.

Personally I don't like Germans. I've never been to Germany but all of my experience of them, whilst being on holiday, has been of an arrogant and rude race. Does that make me a racist then? OK, I'll consider myself as such if your expert diagnosis says so. If I meet nice Germans then my opinion will change.

If I don't like a person at work, and they aren't British, does that make me racist too? Fuck off does it. Because I'd probably dislike them whatever race they were!

So get off your fucking high horses will ya because I think people like you that throw the word racist into the arena straight away have diluted the word so much from it's original meaning that it is beginning to mean fuck all whatsoever these days.


----------



## saint

I have to agree the "racist" word is overly and incorrectly used - just look at the GP1 thread - it's a very easy escape hatch you jump down..... however..... there are a number of fundamentals that conjoin to make up a racist statement.... Kammy's posts unfortunately adheres to those.

What is racism anyway? It's definations these days have become very blurry.....


----------



## Rogue

TT2BMW said:


> For once I'll stick up for Kammy!
> 
> I'm fucking sick tired of the use of the word 'Racist'. You're all too fucking quick to throw that word in to anything where someone says anything that relates to anyone of a different nationality.
> 
> What if I said that I can't stand the clothes that Austrians wear. Would that make me a racist because it is a different nationality?
> 
> I think his gripe is why do they come here? What's so shit about their own country that makes them want to work over here? Why don't they utilise their self enterprise and open a shop in their native country.
> 
> I'm not denying they don't take the jobs from us lazy bastards, nor that they contribute in taxes etc, but surely you get to the stage where you begin to lose the nationality of GB when you feel that those around you are made up more of foreign nationals than British nationals.
> 
> Personally I don't like Germans. I've never been to Germany but all of my experience of them, whilst being on holiday, has been of an arrogant and rude race. Does that make me a racist then? OK, I'll consider myself as such if your expert diagnosis says so. If I meet nice Germans then my opinion will change.
> 
> If I don't like a person at work, and they aren't British, does that make me racist too? Fuck off does it. Because I'd probably dislike them whatever race they were!
> 
> So get off your fucking high horses will ya because I think people like you that throw the word racist into the arena straight away have diluted the word so much from it's original meaning that it is beginning to mean fuck all whatsoever these days.


Well said. 

I saw an advert on Tarrant on TV a few weeks ago, that had a group of people sat round a table in a restaurant. One guy in particular was being really racist, arrogant, and obnoxious, and the camera panned back to show he was in a wheelchair.
The slogan: "He's still an arsehole".

I care not what colour or creed someone is. If they act like an arse then I'll treat them like an arse, but then I run the risk of being called racist.
What's THAT all about?
As TT2BMW says above, people are far too quick to jump on the racism bandwagon.

Something that people tend to be forgetting here is that Kammy is expressing HIS OPINION. No-one's saying it's right or wrong, he's merely stating what he thinks.
That wasn't against the law the last time I checked (no pun intended!).

I don't have a problem with people coming here to work (I hate spongers and doleys). My problem is that when we go abroad we have to adopt the customs of our hosts, but when people come here to visit/live they don't bother with our customs and just keep doing their own.
And our Government and everyone else is too scared to say or do anything about it.

We run the risk of letting our Government and all this PC bollocks make us a minority with very few rights in our own country.

Rogue


----------



## Lock_Stock

TT2BMW said:


> For once I'll stick up for Kammy!
> 
> I'm fucking sick tired of the use of the word 'Racist'. You're all too fucking quick to throw that word in to anything where someone says anything that relates to anyone of a different nationality.


Yea, but what he said was racist.....



TT2BMW said:


> What if I said that I can't stand the clothes that Austrians wear. Would that make me a racist because it is a different nationality?


No, you are perfectly entitled to dislike the clothes someone else wears.



TT2BMW said:


> I think his gripe is why do they come here? What's so shit about their own country that makes them want to work over here? Why don't they utilise their self enterprise and open a shop in their native country.


Well, you can't have your cake and eat it. Quite posibly they haven't been as lucky as you and have grown up in a country rife with poverty and unemplpyment. As we are all part of the EU, they decided they would take advantage of our Capitalist free market and go where the money is. If they are playing by our rules what's the problem?

What would you prefer, the local scallys on the dole (using our tax money) hanging around on street corners, or would you have a problem with them if they went to Poland and opened a small shop? I know which I think is better.



TT2BMW said:


> I'm not denying they don't take the jobs from us lazy bastards, nor that they contribute in taxes etc, but surely you get to the stage where you begin to lose the nationality of GB when you feel that those around you are made up more of foreign nationals than British nationals.


Yep, this is the bit that borders pretty closely on racism... well..... maybe Xenophobia would be more appropriate. 
You are saying that the problem you have is being surrounded by people who look and sound different to you? Who aren't British and don't represent what is traditionally GB whatever that means?.... sorry but sounds pretty racist to me whatever your definition is....



TT2BMW said:


> Personally I don't like Germans. I've never been to Germany but all of my experience of them, whilst being on holiday, has been of an arrogant and rude race. Does that make me a racist then? OK, I'll consider myself as such if your expert diagnosis says so. If I meet nice Germans then my opinion will change.


This is where you don't seem to grasp the distinction. You met some Germans who where rude to you, fine, it's not racist to say you met some people, you think they were German and you didn't like them, they were rude. It's the step to "I don't like Germans, becuase I met some and they were rude, Germans are an Arrogant and rude race" This is blatently racism... Also, are you sure they were German, maybe they were Austrian... Maybe they were British but and had lived in Germany for 15 years.....



TT2BMW said:


> If I don't like a person at work, and they aren't British, does that make me racist too? Fuck off does it. Because I'd probably dislike them whatever race they were!


No this doesn't make you racist... still don't seem able to grasp the distinction. You can hate whomever you chose.



TT2BMW said:


> So get off your fucking high horses will ya because I think people like you that throw the word racist into the arena straight away have diluted the word so much from it's original meaning that it is beginning to mean fuck all whatsoever these days.


This is actually a good point, people do use it too freely, however, good people standing idley by while others are persecuted is how this kind of discrimination starts. People are a little too quick to judge these days but if something is wrong it is still better to speak out....

I'm sure you will have a problem with what I have written, and don't consider yourself racist. But it is a fine line, and generalising an oppinion of a whole race based on interaction with a few is racism. It's not as bad as active discrimination or persecution but it is on its way....


----------



## garyc

TT2BMW said:


> What if I said that I can't stand the clothes that Austrians wear. Would that make me a racist because it is a different nationality?
> .


Not at all.

Austria gave us these:










Shameful.










Just wrong.

and this chap, who may have been considered a bit of a racist.










Websters define racism:

<>

Austria possibly not the best example.

Of course the English disliking the French is more cultural than racist. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

Lock_Stock said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denying they don't take the jobs from us lazy bastards, nor that they contribute in taxes etc, but surely you get to the stage where you begin to lose the nationality of GB when you feel that those around you are made up more of foreign nationals than British nationals.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, this is the bit that borders pretty closely on racism... well..... maybe Xenophobia would be more appropriate.
> You are saying that the problem you have is being surrounded by people who look and sound different to you? Who aren't British and don't represent what is traditionally GB whatever that means?.... sorry but sounds pretty racist to me whatever your definition is....
Click to expand...

Where did I say that 'I' have a problem?

I said 'you' as in the generic. So, you have incorrectly labelled me as a racist because of your misinterpretation of my post. Now you can see how easy it is to label someone with the tag without fully understanding or reading what was said! :?



Lock_Stock said:


> This is where you don't seem to grasp the distinction. You met some Germans who where rude to you, fine, it's not racist to say you met some people, you think they were German and you didn't like them, they were rude. It's the step to "I don't like Germans, becuase I met some and they were rude, Germans are an Arrogant and rude race" This is blatently racism...


What a load of bollocks. Where is the distinction there then? They were German, they were rude, they were ignorant and I haven't met a German who isn't. So therefore I don't like 'Germans'. Why can't I dislike them? Should I not dislike them for fear of being labelled a racist? Like Rogue said, it's my choice in a free, civilised society that promotes free speech to say that I don't like them. If I took it to greater extremes such as calling them names, like 'a bunch of Nazi's, then I would expect to be rightly called racist. That's where I think that _you_ don't understand the distinction.

You can stick whatever label you think fit on me but personally I don't give a rats arse. Because I know what goes on inside my head and you don't!

They are plenty of 'proper', and more deserving, cases of racist people but I don't think kammy or me fit into the category at all. But, like I said, think what you like because after all ....it's supposed to be a free country![/u]


----------



## garyc

Wondermikie said:


> Polish chicks [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Yes, many of them are very decorative and easy-on-the-eye, aren't they? :wink:


----------



## zedman

Kammy and TT2BMW2VW - do u dislike the poles and czechs etc cos you met some and didnt get on with them, or is it a bit like you just don't like them being here cos it's your country not theirs? 
Ive got Polish tenants and i've employed Poles in the past, to be honest they seem to be fine people and certainly not the scum that some people make them out to be.....


----------



## Private Prozac

zedman said:


> Kammy and TT2BMW2VW - do u dislike the poles and czechs etc cos you met some and didnt get on with them, or is it a bit like you just don't like them being here cos it's your country not theirs?
> Ive got Polish tenants and i've employed Poles in the past, to be honest they seem to be fine people and certainly not the scum that some people make them out to be.....


Where have I said I dislike Poles and Czechs?

My argument is the fact that people have instantly labelled kammy a 'racist' for his comment and the ease in which people use the word 'racist'.

For fuck sakes, (and this applies to all) ~ read my posts _before_ passing any more comments about what I like/dislike and how I'm the highest order of racist that walks the planet will ya!! :roll:


----------



## KammyTT

zedman said:


> Kammy and TT2BMW2VW - do u dislike the poles and czechs etc cos you met some and didnt get on with them, or is it a bit like you just don't like them being here cos it's your country not theirs?
> Ive got Polish tenants and i've employed Poles in the past, to be honest they seem to be fine people and certainly not the scum that some people make them out to be.....


i will try and make this post easier to understand as some of you guys have got the wrong end of the stick!

i noted that i dont have anything against anybody from poland etc as i already said i have a few friends from there and they are all good guys.

its the overwhelming amount that are over here and it seems to be getting worse. i am NOT a racist in any way shape or form, i just have my opinion that i wanted to share.

it seems to me that you are not allowed to voice an opinion anymore without being labelled "racist" and this is out of order and against freedom of speach imo.


----------



## Private Prozac

About time you showed your fucking face. :wink:

Leaving me to fend off all the crap with a shitty stick!! :roll:


----------



## tod

KammyTT said:


> it seems to me that you are not allowed to voice an opinion anymore without being labelled "racist" and this is out of order and against freedom of speach imo.


Sorry mate but just to remind you, this is what you posted!



> get rid of the bloody leeches
> 
> work here, open up shops all over the place and take over everything
> 
> GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You explained yourself a lot better in following posts but the initial post was way out


----------



## zedman

TT2BMW said:


> Where have I said I dislike Poles and Czechs?:


fair point, the only reason i included you in the question was your comment of



TT2BMW said:


> but surely you get to the stage where you begin to lose the nationality of GB when you feel that those around you are made up more of foreign nationals than British nationals


as for


TT2BMW said:


> For fuck sakes, (and this applies to all) ~ read my posts _before_ passing any more comments about what I like/dislike and how I'm the highest order of racist that walks the planet will ya!! :roll:


i never called you a racist. i was geniunely interested in why you (my mistake) and Kammy had a problem with poles/czechs, is that so bad?


----------



## KammyTT

TT2BMW said:


> About time you showed your fucking face. :wink:
> 
> Leaving me to fend off all the crap with a shitty stick!! :roll:


sorry mate :roll:.

i may have been a bit ott but the sentiment is the same in the end whichever way you look at it.


----------



## KammyTT

if i was being racists this thread would have been locked ages ago :wink:


----------



## vagman

Some folk on here are too fuckin' sensitive. Scrutinsing every letter and word trying to make a mountain out of a molehill. :?

Heads-up-own-arses self-righteous cun ts.


----------



## Lock_Stock

TT2BMW said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denying they don't take the jobs from us lazy bastards, nor that they contribute in taxes etc, but surely you get to the stage where you begin to lose the nationality of GB when you feel that those around you are made up more of foreign nationals than British nationals.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, this is the bit that borders pretty closely on racism... well..... maybe Xenophobia would be more appropriate.
> You are saying that the problem you have is being surrounded by people who look and sound different to you? Who aren't British and don't represent what is traditionally GB whatever that means?.... sorry but sounds pretty racist to me whatever your definition is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that 'I' have a problem?
> 
> I said 'you' as in the generic. So, you have incorrectly labelled me as a racist because of your misinterpretation of my post. Now you can see how easy it is to label someone with the tag without fully understanding or reading what was said! :?
Click to expand...

OK, well I can play symantics. YOU wrote the post, you may have intended it to be read in the third person but it was not an independant statement it was made by you. So I take your point that it was intended that way, but case in point I did read your post properly. I would also state that I didn't call you a racist, I said that what you had written sounded racist or was on the borderline. I didn't call you racist.



TT2BMW said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you don't seem to grasp the distinction. You met some Germans who where rude to you, fine, it's not racist to say you met some people, you think they were German and you didn't like them, they were rude. It's the step to "I don't like Germans, becuase I met some and they were rude, Germans are an Arrogant and rude race" This is blatently racism...
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of bollocks. Where is the distinction there then? They were German, they were rude, they were ignorant and I haven't met a German who isn't. So therefore I don't like 'Germans'. Why can't I dislike them? Should I not dislike them for fear of being labelled a racist? Like Rogue said, it's my choice in a free, civilised society that promotes free speech to say that I don't like them. If I took it to greater extremes such as calling them names, like 'a bunch of Nazi's, then I would expect to be rightly called racist. That's where I think that _you_ don't understand the distinction.
Click to expand...

I almost think you must be joking, you can't be serious.
You can't see that making a judgement on ALL Germans because you haven't had a good experiance with a few is a racist standpoint...
I think you could do with reading some history books.



TT2BMW said:


> You can stick whatever label you think fit on me but personally I don't give a rats arse. Because I know what goes on inside my head and you don't!
> 
> They are plenty of 'proper', and more deserving, cases of racist people but I don't think kammy or me fit into the category at all. But, like I said, think what you like because after all ....it's supposed to be a free country![/u]


I didn't label you anything, or Kammy for that matter, all I have said is that the posts and comments made on this OPEN FORUM are verging on racist. I could write 'in my oppinion' but to be honest what has been written is beyond oppinion, it's pretty clean cut. As for not being happy at peoples replys, it's an open forum and if you don't want varried responses then don't post.

Lastly, a few people have said, 'Free country' 'I can say what I like' and 'Last time I checked it wasn't breaking any laws...'.
Well I'm sorry to dissapoint but actually you CAN'T say whatever you like and it IS breaking some laws so I would say you let your thoughts stay as thoughts next time and consider what your view really means.
If you are interested, what you and Kammy have written on this thread is classed as incitement and is pretty serious, it is also covered under some of the aspects of 'Hate Crime' legislation.


----------



## KammyTT

oh bother :roll:


----------



## Lock_Stock

KammyTT said:


> oh bother :roll:


 lol finally someone broke the tension on this thread 

I've re-read my posts and they do sound very 'preachy' which was not my intention. I think debate and varried oppinions are really important. I just don't like discrimination and I know a lot of people who fall into the categories that came up in this thread.... maybe it struck a nerve. I'm not retracting what I have written, just saying it wasn't intended with animosity or a 'holier than thou spin'.....

cheers


----------



## Leg

Think yourself lucky they have jobs or businesses, there are loads of Scots around here and they all do bugger all.

Mind you, the pubs and off licenses are reporting record profits. :wink: :lol:

EDIT - Oh and I love racists, the horses, dogs and F1 as well, see who wins, I find it really entertaining. Dont understand why everyone is complaining about simple sports? :? Not so keen on marathons though, bit tedious.


----------



## John C

Ahhhh a good old debate, wonderful stuff.

Well I for one am really enjoying this thread! Feels like the old days before the forum went downhill for the umpteenth time. See, it's not going downhill, it's alive and kicking.

Am I the only one who actually enjoys this kind of thread, not for the subject just for the fact that is gets us fired up and arguing then counter argument, all sound, and all flawed, cracking stuff!

Kammy et al.... an acid test for you...

Your original statement and testing whether it is offensive....

Would you walk up to a total stranger (who you knew was from Poland) and say what you said in the manner you said it finishing with "GO HOME"? Perhaps this is the question. I say this as with none of us really knowing who frequents this forum that is perhaps exactly what you have done?

Ponder that and reflect........

PS Waaaaayy off topic, would a Alien invasion help, make us all group together and the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that? Funny how perspective can change things?


----------



## Private Prozac

Lock_Stock said:


> If you are interested, what you and Kammy have written on this thread is classed as incitement and is pretty serious, it is also covered under some of the aspects of 'Hate Crime' legislation.


 :lol:

Fuck me, I'm a shitting myself now!!


----------



## Lock_Stock

John C said:


> Your original statement and testing whether it is offensive....
> 
> Would you walk up to a total stranger (who you knew was from Poland) and say what you said in the manner you said it finishing with "GO HOME"? Perhaps this is the question. I say this as with none of us really knowing who frequents this forum that is perhaps exactly what you have done?
> 
> Ponder that and reflect........


Good question!



John C said:


> PS Waaaaayy off topic, would a Alien invasion help, make us all group together and the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that? Funny how perspective can change things?


Well if Bill Paulman has taught us nothing..... and he hasn't.... it's that in the face of an alien invasion we will be saved by a computer Geek (from America) a gungho wisecracking pilot (from America) and a humerous slightly crazy ex hero pilot hilbily (from America) Oh, and Bill Paulman....


----------



## KammyTT

a fair point made john ( taken on board )


----------



## Lock_Stock

TT2BMW said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested, what you and Kammy have written on this thread is classed as incitement and is pretty serious, it is also covered under some of the aspects of 'Hate Crime' legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Fuck me, I'm a shitting myself now!!, sorry for the delay in replying I can't type while my mum is sucking my balls
Click to expand...

 :roll: :roll: :roll:

Don't really know what to say to that.... such a strong counter argument

Don't worry about the delay in replying, I read on a toilet wall somewhere your mum has a bit of a reputation for that, must have been distracting...   

:roll: :roll: :roll:

ps... sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Leg

John C said:


> PS Waaaaayy off topic, would a Alien invasion help, make us all group together and the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that? Funny how perspective can change things?


We tried that with the French already. Made bugger all difference although most of us reserve a special place in our bowels for them.


----------



## Leg

Lock_Stock said:


> Well if Bill Paulman has taught us nothing..... and he hasn't.... it's that in the face of an alien invasion we will be saved by a computer Geek (from America) a gungho wisecracking pilot (from America) and a humerous slightly crazy ex hero pilot hilbily (from America) Oh, and Bill Paulman....


Surely it was a sarcastic ex spec ops guy, a female blonde scientist yet also action type, bookworm and a big fella with a gold tattoo on his noggin?


----------



## Private Prozac

Lock_Stock said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested, what you and Kammy have written on this thread is classed as incitement and is pretty serious, it is also covered under some of the aspects of 'Hate Crime' legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Fuck me, I'm a shitting myself now!!, sorry for the delay in replying I can't type while my mum is sucking my balls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Don't really know what to say to that.... such a strong counter argument
> 
> Don't worry about the delay in replying, I read on a toilet wall somewhere your mum has a bit of a reputation for that, must have been distracting...
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> ps... sorry couldnt resist
Click to expand...

Oh no, that's a slanderous comment is that. Or is it a racist comment because you don't know my race, colour or creed? Or is it fatist because I'm such a fat cnut?

Or is it a bigamist comment because I'm married to your Dad and he wanted a divorce because I wouldn't give it to him up the arse as good as you always did!! :?

FFS grow up you nob cheese.


----------



## Lock_Stock

TT2BMW said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested, what you and Kammy have written on this thread is classed as incitement and is pretty serious, it is also covered under some of the aspects of 'Hate Crime' legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Fuck me, I'm a shitting myself now!!, sorry for the delay in replying I can't type while my mum is sucking my balls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Don't really know what to say to that.... such a strong counter argument
> 
> Don't worry about the delay in replying, I read on a toilet wall somewhere your mum has a bit of a reputation for that, must have been distracting...
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> ps... sorry couldnt resist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, that's a slanderous comment is that. Or is it a racist comment because you don't know my race, colour or creed? Or is it fatist because I'm such a fat cnut?
> 
> Or is it a bigamist comment because I'm married to your Dad and he wanted a divorce because I wouldn't give it to him up the arse as good as you always did!! :?
> 
> FFS grow up you nob cheese.
Click to expand...

Slanderous... I think you mean Liabelous since it was written down. The point is my comment can't be any of those things because I don't know the answer to any of those questions, therefore how could my comment be predjudiced by them???.... anyway........

lol hahaha
Brilliant... Nice work taking the high ground... Got to go now and grow up. cheers, that actually made me laugh out loud haha


----------



## Leg

TT2BMW said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested, what you and Kammy have written on this thread is classed as incitement and is pretty serious, it is also covered under some of the aspects of 'Hate Crime' legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Fuck me, I'm a shitting myself now!!, sorry for the delay in replying I can't type while my mum is sucking my balls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Don't really know what to say to that.... such a strong counter argument
> 
> Don't worry about the delay in replying, I read on a toilet wall somewhere your mum has a bit of a reputation for that, must have been distracting...
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> ps... sorry couldnt resist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, that's a slanderous comment is that. Or is it a racist comment because you don't know my race, colour or creed? Or is it fatist because I'm such a fat cnut?
> 
> Or is it a bigamist comment because I'm married to your Dad and he wanted a divorce because I wouldn't give it to him up the arse as good as you always did!! :?
> 
> FFS grow up you nob cheese.
Click to expand...

So, you're an ethnic, fat, cnut, gay, anal sex incompetent, divorcee and you cant spell knob properly? Well, thatâ€™s a revelation. :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

Lock_Stock said:


> cheers, that actually made me laugh out loud haha


Me too. :lol:

Well done. :wink:


----------



## Carlos

There are some crimes on this thread - crimes against the English language.

The offenders should GO HOME and study the dictionary.


----------



## Private Prozac

Leg said:


> ...and you cant spell knob properly?


Apparently not:

knob cheese (!) * Noun. Smegma. Cf. 'cheese'. 
Exclam. An exclamation of annoyance.
* Also spelt nob cheese.

http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/k.htm


----------



## John C

KammyTT said:


> a fair point made john ( taken on board )


 :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS - the polish barmaid in my local is a honey!
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is useless without photos :roll:
Click to expand...

Agreed, get posting :wink:


----------



## Leg

TT2BMW said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you cant spell knob properly?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not:
> 
> knob cheese (!) * Noun. Smegma. Cf. 'cheese'.
> Exclam. An exclamation of annoyance.
> * Also spelt nob cheese.
> 
> http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/k.htm
Click to expand...

I can't decide what is funnier, the fact that out of my post pointing out various deviancies you just owned up to you felt the need to defend the spelling jibe rather than the other comments or that you think an online slang dictionary is evidence of good English. :lol:


----------



## westty

Lucky its only the "Underclasses" :rollsmug smiley) who suffer eh, if the majority of immigrants coming here were middle class, taking white collar jobs, most on here might change their tune. Never mind, as long as theres someone to serve us our Mc Donalds/Latte eh. Our primary motive for working is money and the "Underclasses" are no different, ok the "Underclasses" have had the same opportunities in life as anyone else but minimum wage is no motivation/incentive at all, and all this new willing slave labour is doing is making things worse!

News just in. The divide between the haves and have nots is getting wider!........no shit sherlock :?

What is funny though is that Labour has totally sold its traditional manual worker core voter out, and yet they still vote for them. Go figure!

Flame suit on


----------



## Leg

westty said:


> Lucky its only the "Underclasses" :rollsmug smiley) who suffer eh, if the majority of immigrants coming here were middle class, taking white collar jobs, most on here might change their tune. Never mind, as long as theres someone to serve us our Mc Donalds/Latte eh. Our primary motive for working is money and the "Underclasses" are no different, ok the "Underclasses" have had the same opportunities in life as anyone else but minimum wage is no motivation/incentive at all, and all this new willing slave labour is doing is making things worse!
> 
> News just in. The divide between the haves and have nots is getting wider!........no shit sherlock :?
> 
> What is funny though is that Labour has totally sold its traditional manual worker core voter out, and yet they still vote for them. Go figure!
> 
> Flame suit on


Not wanting to take anything away from your obviously heart felt and passionate statement, but bearing in mind all these people in the underclass I have an important and valid question and this is it. Is there any chance my fucking bins might get emptied on time?


----------



## WozzaTT

Whatever. What about the bloody Welsh though eh? I mean, really...........


----------



## Leg

WozzaTT said:


> bloody Welsh


Ah we can only hope eh, oh if it was only literal.


----------



## Juber

this thread makes me laugh, so many winging miserable individuals....

The way some people talk behind a PC is unreal, i bet they wouldnt dare "fuck, knob cheese, wanker" some one in their face :roll: :roll:


----------



## Molehall

WozzaTT said:


> Whatever. What about the bloody Welsh though eh? I mean, really...........


Whenever anyone mentions the Welsh, I always think of sheep and gumboots.

Is that racist?


----------



## Molehall

WozzaTT said:


> Whatever. What about the bloody Welsh though eh? I mean, really...........


Whenever anyone mentions the Welsh, I always think of sheep and gumboots.

Is that racist?


----------



## Molehall

WozzaTT said:


> Whatever. What about the bloody Welsh though eh? I mean, really...........


Whenever anyone mentions the Welsh, I always think of sheep and gumboots.

Is that racist?


----------



## Molehall

WozzaTT said:


> Whatever. What about the bloody Welsh though eh? I mean, really...........


Whenever anyone mentions the Welsh, I always think of sheep and gumboots.

Is that racist?


----------



## Molehall

WozzaTT said:


> Whatever. What about the bloody Welsh though eh? I mean, really...........


Whenever anyone mentions the Welsh, I always think of sheep and gumboots.


----------



## Molehall

Whenever anyone mentions the Welsh, I always think of sheep and gumboots.


----------



## Private Prozac

Leg said:


> I can't decide what is funnier, the fact that out of my post pointing out various deviancies you just owned up to you felt the need to defend the spelling jibe rather than the other comments or that you think an online slang dictionary is evidence of good English. :lol:


Yeah, but I take offence when somebody is wrong and like to correct that mistake!! :lol:


----------



## head_ed

Don't have a go at us, what about those bastards in Norfolk? :-*


----------



## thebears

7 pages and still no photos of the Polish barmaid 

edit: now 8 pages!


----------



## saint

Am sorry... I've not been out the house much in past 2 weeks...... pub hopefully this Friday :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

i think i have found what you are looking for :wink:










 ....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lock_Stock

Is that a snap shot from the film FX. Never thought I would see Brian Denehy wearing a dress....


----------



## Lock_Stock

Is that a snap shot from the film FX. Never thought I would see Brian Denehy wearing a dress....


----------



## Lock_Stock

Is that a snap shot from the film FX. Never thought I would see Brian Denehy wearing a dress....


----------



## tangerinescott

I pulled her on saturday. Rock on.


----------



## KammyTT

tangerinescott said:


> I pulled her on saturday. Rock on.


you cock thats my bird :evil: ............................ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer

Blimey!

So many bad grammar/spelling, triple and quadruple posts, ridiculous claims of legality, i barely know where to begin 

loving the Brian Denehey/Pat Butcher post tho' :lol:

as you were


----------



## TuTTiFruTTi

Came late to this thread but have to agree really - dontcha? - I mean if all these fucking Poles wasnt ere Aberdeen could be like it used to be - full of run down shitholes of pubs,closed shop units and fish filleters going out of business because the locals in Torry would rather spike a vein than earn a crust. Instead of that fine tradition , we now have lots of new businesses,shops,bakeries,language schools, pubs etc - Jesus where will it end?

And by the way Kammy - repeat your initial posts in public and you will learn what Section 50A of the Criminal Law (Consolidation) (Scotland)Act 1995 can do to your schedule of previous convictions.


----------



## Johnny2Bad

thebears said:


> 7 pages and still no photos of the Polish barmaid
> 
> edit: now 8 pages!


Tell me about it - it's the only reason i keep checking this thread...Only the stunning Polish girls seem to be coming over so i'm all for them!

It always brightens up my day to see them :lol:


----------



## Godzilla

Hehe, me too, but has anyoneelse noticed how many cars there are with Polish plates on. I would say I see more of these that I do TT's (counting both marks). Do foreighn cars not need to be reregistered if over here permanently?


----------



## KammyTT

YES but half of them dont have tax or insurance and drive through speed cameras at speed and think its hilarious :evil:


----------



## Widget

head_ed said:


> Don't have a go at us, what about those bastards in Norfolk? :-*


Woah, rewind fuck chops.

The world hates the Welsh. It's only _you_ who hates Norfolk.


----------



## Major Problem

Widget said:


> Woah, rewind fuck chops. The world hates the Welsh.


Your IP address has been traced to source. You will shortly be visited by a male voice choir, each member carrying a bag of Welsh anthracite - *Come home to a REAL fire!* 8)


----------



## slineTT

> Do foreighn cars not need to be reregistered if over here permanently?


Yes and No. Cars with EU plates can use their plates for 6 months in each EU country other than their own. Then they have to change their plates to the local country i.e UK. 
BUT NO ONE CAN REALLY MONITOR THIS. How can you tell how long a car has been in the country other than a eurostar or ferry ticket. So you go to Calais for a day and come back, This resets your 6 months. I know lots of people that have been here for years with non UK plates.

Long live EU and its vague regulations. By the way this applies in every EU country......

I should know better since i have 2 EU, re-registered in UK cars


----------



## phodge

Oh no! Who let the Greeks in...??? There every-blimmin-where..!!

:wink: :roll:


----------



## slineTT

Bloody Greeks everywhere Penny, I would avoid them if I were you..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

slineTT said:


> Bloody Greeks everywhere Penny, I would avoid them if I were you..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


'specially ones in leather trousers :lol: :wink:


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Greeks everywhere Penny, I would avoid them if I were you..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 'specially ones in leather trousers :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slineTT

Indeed Paul...... how dare they wear leather trousers? 

This is not the traditional english outfit on a cold day.

On a serious note, I hope everyone in Europe has understood by now that we are becoming a melting pot and UK is leading this pot. It is more interesting this way. Polish people come here to fix the things we cant be bothered fixing and we look at their women while the Brits go on holidays in Greece and the Greeks come in UK to get better paid jobs.

Enjoy the European mess cause its going to get better.............. or worse for some people here. :twisted:

By the way whoever doesnt like Greeks can go to Blackpool for holidays this year. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

NaughTTy said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Greeks everywhere Penny, I would avoid them if I were you..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 'specially ones in leather trousers :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Hope your going to wear your leathers tomorrow night Elias to the Essex meet!   [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## slineTT

I dont know Dotti..... Will you accept me as one of you, or will i be concider an immigrant with my leathers on? :roll:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Molehall

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Greeks everywhere Penny, I would avoid them if I were you..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 'specially ones in leather trousers :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

There's another thread under the joke section of this forum where the subject matter is "Bedroom activities in the Greek way", tho' the recipient appears not to be wearing leather trousers and has dressed up as a girl.

:? :? :? :?


----------



## KammyTT




----------



## John C

KammyTT said:


>


Kto Ci tak powiedział?


----------



## KammyTT

John C said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kto Ci tak powiedział?
Click to expand...

ok john you smart arse, what are you trying to say :lol:


----------



## John C

Kto Ci tak powiedział = "I don't believe this"

You're right, just being a smart arse, I can Google like the best of them! :wink:


----------



## redsi72

uneasy conversation I had, not so long ago in the local with a middle aged guy who has never done a days work in his life even though he is capable.
him: " them Poles want f"#king off, they are stealing all our benefits".

me," are you serious? stealing our benefits? I have been very fortunate and never had to claim any benefits, unlike yourself who lives on them. These Poles have come over to find work. If legally employed, they will have a NI number and will actually contribute something to the system unlike you, you f#"king leech."

I work with loads of Polish people and find them to be decent and hard working(even though they are under paid and treated unfairly. I wish I could say the same about all my fellow scousers!

Can you blame them for wanting a better life; the problem is not them.


----------

